# Recording-software/computer vs standalone units



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So I've fooled around with some recording things in the past--a friend's old cassette 4 track, iPhone apps with 4 tracks, and Garage Band.

I've wanted to have something for a while now--mostly for fun-to try song ideas and to have fun and to gauge my playing, etc.

I am leaning towards a stand alone digital recorder that can hook up to a computer if I choose to do so instead of software.

I don't have a lap top, so with software I'd be stuck to where the computer is for recording.
To record other places I'd have to get a lap top, record on an iphone/ipod & transfer to the computer, etc, or get a stand alone.

I like the Tascam ones--they seem intuitive to me.

Any comments/suggestions/ideas/naysayers, etc?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## mugtastic (May 25, 2010)

if you had a laptop (or wanted one anyway) using that would make sense. you can upgrade quality easier with a computer based daw easily.

but there is something to be said about a nice little all-in-one to start out on - i'd would look for one with faders instead of knobs and if it could function as a controller for a future computer based setup even better. 

mixing with faders is one of the main things people dont get to experience with computer based recording and its a shame.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is probably something you should look into, for what you intend to use it for. I have an Edirol instead of a Tascam but it serves the same purpose, at least for me, and that is to record with no fuzz. I use mine for recording rehearsals and even gigs. Gives me an idea of how we sound more or less in the venue we are playing. It's also great when you are writing music and you just want to make a quick recording without having to set up mics, etc..

http://tascam.com/product/dr-05/


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have considered those--various brands are out there--but it's not as intuitive to me--but we'll see how much money I decide to put towards it after I see what happens at Christmas, and beyond (Still have gifts to buy for others)


----------



## Crazyeelboy (Dec 6, 2012)

I've been through the same issue and learned that there are a number of things to consider in getting equipment. It all depends upon what you want to do with it. One major concern is how many simultaneous inputs the thing can take or if you want to just plant something on the table in the middle of the room with its own microphones built in.

I was thinking of trying to get live recordings of my band's gigs, so I picked up a multi-input standalone device which I never use. I'm now going to try to hook up my handheld to the venue mixing board to try to get a recording straight from that. While I would love to record many independent tracks at once, I miscalculated the pain in the a$$ factor and what I would actually use day to day. Actually, this now inspires me - I'm going to try to use the larger one to record my gig on Saturday - wish me luck!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have Boss BR8 you can have for $75.00 if interested.


----------



## Crazyeelboy (Dec 6, 2012)

I'd probably try one of those Zoom things with a laptop - I would need to have at least 12 simultaneous inputs.


----------

